# !!!R34 HAS BEEN ROBBED JUST NOW!!!



## evia (Apr 30, 2003)

MY BLACK R34 GTT HAS BEEN ROBBED BY A GUY WITH GUN POINT ME JUST NOW(5:10PM) IN BIRMINGHAM! 

ITS A BLACK ONE WITH FULL BOMEX BODYKITS AND BIG GT WING ON AND THE REG IS R502 BVS, PLEASE CALL THE POLICE AND GIVE ME A MAIL IF YOU GUYS SEE THIS CAR.THANKS VERY MUCH!!

VERY UPSET............


----------



## Sparki (Jul 1, 2003)

OMFG 

sorry mate.


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

Any more details? e.g what area of Birmingham? I will get on the phone to some people...


----------



## evia (Apr 30, 2003)

thanks phatty mate! i think its called sateley or something like that near aston postcode is b8


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

right, I've got a some people looking out. 

are u okay? how many were there? were they White/Black/Asian? How much petrol was in the car? 

sorry for all the questions.. I'm sure u've had it all with the police..


----------



## evia (Apr 30, 2003)

i'm alright anyway,full petrol!! just 1 guy with full black cloths and black hat and a half meter black gun ,just can see his eyes but the skin and the accent from him can tell he is not english , should be an asian. thanks again!


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

OMFG!!! 

thats something youll not forget in a hurry! im sorry for the car, but more sorry for you.. its not nice having a gun pointed at you... I hope you are ok... I hope it turns out ok for you...


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*OMG*

That is some crazy sh1t  

I hope you get your car back.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Thats some scary sh1t!

Hope the police find your car and the [email protected] that stole it


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

*Fok thats shocking!!*

No tracker?


----------



## KrazY_IvaN (Dec 30, 2002)

Holly Shit, hope your ok mate, had a gun pointed at me in SA a few years back and it's not a nice experience, hope you get your GTT back and hope your ok too.


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

Sorry to hear that. Hope they get the bas*ard. Disgraceful and scary.


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

whats scary is that I live in Birmingham and this did'nt shock me  

evia I've told quite a few people to keep thier ear to the ground, and they've passed on the same message to others, I know it's unlikely to result in anything, but u never know..


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Simon, i'm so sorry to hear this m8. Who are these evil thieving bast*rds !!! I just tried to call you si, but straight to answer phone.

This is the Black GTT. Not easy to miss, but i dread to think what this scum will do to discuise or where it will go


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Holy sh1t! The gun thing must have scared the living crap out of you, I hope you're okay. I hope you get it back safely - and soon.


----------



## pulse (Jul 25, 2003)

Sorry to hear about that mate. Just glad you're okay, as others have said hopefully the perpetrator will be caught for what he's done.

-p


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

main thing is you are ok i know how u feel about car will keeps eyes peeled hope u get her back and they lock the git up for life

lee


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

terrible mate.....I have put a note up on our forum as well if you dont mind, just in case anyone see's the car about....


----------



## evia (Apr 30, 2003)

Thanks tigger mate!


----------



## MUS26C (Sep 15, 2003)

Sorry to hear that m8, I just moved from london to birmingham (New Town) doing me masters at aston uni. I know ppl telling me its the roughest area in Birmingham but I will let you & the police know if I see you r car.


----------



## ahapartridge (May 19, 2003)

No way!

Scary stuff

hope things turn out good for you


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

Posted on SXOC for ya!


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

I'm very sorry to hear this.  I will keep a look out at Middlehurst, to see if it's about there.

I hope you get it back...

-Elliot


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Any News


----------



## Chris_Primera (Oct 28, 2003)

*Just popped over...*

Hi Avia and the rest here with your lovely, lovely cars mmmmm..... Skyline.... Sorry Was dreaming for a minute then!

Just popped over to offer my sympathies along with those of the Primera Owners Club. I've asked everyone on the forum in that area to keep an eye out for you.

Gald you wern't hurt and it's only ya car they had and nothing else.

Hope you/cops find the shits....

Chris
Nissan Primera Owners Club


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Sorry to hear about this mate  

But like lots of people here said.... the main thing is that nothing happened to you... physically....

I am in total shock!! Does these kind of things happen often in the UK?? Here in Norway i have heard of only 1 or 2 in the last 7-8years.

Asim...


----------



## 400BHP (Jul 2, 2003)

If thats not the worst thing that could happen I don't know what is, even worse than crashing.

Although it serves as a valuable lesson, get a tracker and get a clifford with blackjax!!

Thieving Scum, ****in shoot em i say


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Bloody hell this is awful news, hope you're okay?

Any news of the car, did it have a tracker?? Sorry for so many questions  

Kindest regards
Claire


----------



## GT4 (Apr 24, 2003)

Sorry to hear about this! Posted the details and a link on teh GT4OC forum.


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

Is it a GTR or a GTT...you refer to your R34 and then go on to explain that it was a GTT


Just a bit confused.


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Absolutely terrible news, my deepest condolences go out to you. Glad you’re ok.

Rob


----------



## ryan (Apr 12, 2002)

very sorry to hear about this mate! it is a bloody nice lookin car. how long have you had it? cos like if u only just got it, how could they know about it. unless it had been like a 1 week or 2. 

seriously dodgy stuff.

any news from the police mate??

hope u get your car back in one piece mate.


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

I have my doubts about this post.

I think somebody's been telling porkies.


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

John Lowe said:


> *I have my doubts about this post.
> 
> I think somebody's been telling porkies. *


I did wonder. It wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Dead Ringer (Mar 5, 2003)

Well lets hope not.

I wondered too since the language used by the OP didnt quite read right.

I also reserved posting it on our forums until I saw evidence that proved it either way.


Adam


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Let's not jump to conclusions folks without any sound proof to back up your claims.

Cem


----------



## ish (Dec 17, 2001)

evia said:


> *thanks phatty mate! i think its called sateley or something like that near aston postcode is b8 *


that would be saltley in birmingham


----------



## evia (Apr 30, 2003)

Dead Ringer said:


> *Well lets hope not.
> 
> I wondered too since the language used by the OP didnt quite read right.
> 
> ...



OMG!
NO JOKING AT ALL, THE PREVIOUS OWNER BOUGHT IT FROM BEN AT WWW.LINNEY.ORG, AND I BOUGHT FROM THE PREVIOUS OWNER ON 15TH OCT, AND THE CAR HAS BOBBED ON 5:10PM 27TH OCT AT saltley( NEAR ALUM ROCK ROAD) AREA IN BIRMINGHAM WHERE I NEVER BEEN THERE BEFORE, COZ IM FROM HONGKONG SO MAYBE SOME WRONG language AS U DIDNT QUITE READ RIGHT, NO NEED JOKING HERE AT ALL!!

ANYBODY IF DOESNT BELIVE, JUST ASK BEN_L WHO IS THE DIRECTOR OF WWW.LINNEY.ORG AND ALSO A MEMBER HERE!!

REGARDS


----------



## evia (Apr 30, 2003)

AND THANKS A LOT TO ALL MATES HERE WHO CARE ABOUT ME , WAS TALKING TO THE INSURANCE COMPANY THESE DAYS AND IF THERE IS ANY NEWS, I WILL POST HERE ASAP.

REGARDS

SIMON


----------



## Ahmed (Oct 13, 2002)

Very sad news indeed, makes you question the state of the world when you cant even go out for a drive in your own car, with some sh1t like this happening.

Deepest sympathies and i hope you recover your car in perfect condition and that the idiots whom stole it are thrown in jail for a very long time (but thats not likely to happen with our fancy new legal system they will probably be taken on a holiday to watch some F1 Gran Prix or something) 

Anyhow, the best news of all, is that you , yourself were uninjured and safe.

Best Wishes and Good Health,
Ahmed


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

Another STARK warning about how important it is for high value, high performance car drivers to buy a decent Satellite Tracking System.... 

I swear by them now and they are fast becoming an insurance mandatory requirement for cars worth over 20K....

For both my previous R34's (GT-R and GT-T) I have had Trackers fitted and I think they are worth every penny! 

T


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Hi Guys,

I have never met Simon/ Evia, from our telephone convertions i understand him to be complete genuine. He is only a young lad, a student studying in this country orginally from Hong kong...

I can't imagine how horrid this experience could be. I guess you'll have to put the orginal posts grammer/content down to a combo of utter shock & devestation and the fact that English is Simons second language...

The lack of any further information from Evia / police feedback is probably down to confidentiality.....


Cheers


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

*Welcome to the UK!*

This is a disgrace. What a welcome to our country 
We need to deport the scum that commit crimes like this to a remote island in the arctic circle.
It will be interesting to see if any of the Birmingham forum users gain any information about this on the grapevine.
I feel sorry for you Simon.
Dave


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Hope you get it back mate, thas bad news. And i used to work in that area, and yes, the word "shathole" springs to mind!

I dont understand people thinking this was a windup 

And really dont get this...



John Lowe said:


> *Is it a GTR or a GTT...you refer to your R34 and then go on to explain that it was a GTT
> 
> 
> Just a bit confused. *


Didnt they ONLY make GTTs as R34s?


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

damn that is so bad
easy to say afterwards about the trackers i suppose, but there worth there weight in gold, i got a car back after 25 mins thru tracker.
about time the car manufacturer's an the goverment got together and made it compulsory to fit trackers as standard to new cars.

main thing is your ok

good luck
lee


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

My apologies to Simon for being so suspicious, but the post from Ben_L sets the record straight.

There have been occasions in the past where sensational news has been posted on this website, and has turned out to be a complete fabrication. Perhaps it was your choice of language which led me to think that you were a much younger person than the regular Skyline owner, and the extraordinary event which you described triggered an alarm bell somewhere amongst the three brain cells that still work.

I do hope the police can recover your car.

There are some species of low-life in this country that I would gladly deport somewhere really nasty, but I don't know where.


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

John Lowe said:


> *
> 
> There are some species of low-life in this country that I would gladly deport somewhere really nasty, but I don't know where. *


Put them on a train to Coventry, it's only 10 miles away...

Rob


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

Aw come on Rob, there are worse places than Coventry..


Just can't think of any off the top of my head..but give me time.


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

Got it!

Upper Ramsbottom

A small dimly lit place in Lancashire.


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

How about into the sea/ocean?


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

John Lowe said:


> *Got it!
> 
> Upper Ramsbottom
> 
> ...


I just put Upper Ramsbottom into google and got nine results...that must mean it's a very small village...not somewhere you'd stumble accross randomly...and home to a Mr Lowe?

Unless there are 3000 geeezaaaaaaaaaas out livin it up on all da street cornas then I doubt it's as bad!

Speaking of car jacking, somebody got car jacked at gun point in Coventry for a Seat Leon Cupra R the other day. Quite scary when you thnik it could be you next!

Rob


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Sorry to hear this mate!
How about a group buy on those south african anti hijacking devices??
You know the flamethrower thing!
Condolences 
cokey


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

cokey said:


> *Sorry to hear this mate!
> How about a group buy on those south african anti hijacking devices??
> You know the flamethrower thing!
> Condolences
> cokey *


That would be the wise thing to do, but they are illegal here - because of the rights that the carjacker/suspect/criminal has - which is stupid because they (the criminal, who steals the property of others who work hard) don't deserve any rights at all whatsoever, and such a device would be the most effective deterrent. 

To put it mildly our justice system is pathetic - we can't attack criminals, and even if we do with reasonable force (and where is the line?), the victim would still get in trouble - even if the victim was attacking to protect himself from being stabbed or shot (something which has become commonplace here). Yet when criminals attack us, they have their rights and are sometimes let off.


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

I know the legal implications but if you had torched him and driven off do you seriously think he would notice never mind remember your reg?
Sorry when I read this,the video of that promo video sprang to mind !
and I thought theres justice!
So whats the answer ? Group buy a) body armour. b) Uzis ?

Its sad that its come to this!
any other ideas????
cokester


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Always lock your doors when in the car and also have some security film fitted making it extremely difficult to break the glass. That's got to help.


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

> and home to a Mr Lowe?


Most of the residents are ex-sheep farmers who migrated there from Wales. Obviously attracted by the familiar "ring" of the place name.

I am Rochdale born, and have never been Upper Ramsbottom.


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

and I thought I was being clever...


----------



## JohnA (Aug 31, 2002)

The police in this country would be a lot more interested if Evia had been speeding, like doing 60mph on a 50mph-limited A-road or something. At least there would be some money for them.

This they treat as "insurance'll'fix it". The fact that a gun was used doesn't make much difference - it's only Evia's word anyway

Sad but true...


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

The flaming anti-highjack systems that where used in South Africa where proven to be a complete failure...

After only a few months, as soon as the scum sucking car jackers realised that there was a risk from being burned by the car owners they took to using a shotgun from 50 meters away.. KAPOW! end of your brain... and they still got the car, abeit, a messy one with bits of brain and your blood all over the place...

I'd rather give up my GT-R and let the insurance pay out thanks !

T


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Im sorry to hear about your car chap, I hope you get it back in the end,

But at least your ok thats the main thing .


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

John Lowe said:


> *I am Rochdale born*


Me too! small world.


----------



## ryan (Apr 12, 2002)

*URGENT!!!!*

SPOTTED IN THE BACK OF FAST CAR MAGAZINE, LOOKS JUST LIKE THE ONE STOLEN, I BELIEVE IT COULD BE THE SAME ONE. 

IT SAYS.....


SKYLINE R34 2.5 GT TURBO, BLACK, 17IN ALLOYS, S/S EXHAUST, GT WING, BODYKIT, UPRATED CLUTCH, ALARM/IMMOB, MOT AUG 04, TAX FEB 04 £18495

TEL: 07887608686 (Buckinghamshire

wud scan the pic in but i dont have a scanner, but i am confident that the Bodykit is the same



hope this helps

ryan


----------



## evia (Apr 30, 2003)

Hi Ryan

Thanks very much for your post. but actually that advert was put on by the last owner.

Thanks again!

Simon


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2003)

Hi Evia,

What a nightmare .... I would have bricked my load in that situation!!   .

I have posted all of the details on the MKIV Supra forums too, so everyone on there can keep an eye out as well .... it could just as easily have been any of us in this situation  

High voltage bodywork ... that's what I say  
Hope you get it back though,
Cheers, J


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Hi Si m8, any further news ? (email me if u like)


Nice to see u James, sold the Pulsar ?


----------



## scally_kopite7 (Nov 13, 2003)

Im from a Supra forum as well but we heard this story and were keepin a look out too! im livin in birmingham in erdington, theres a lot of Jap cars goin by, wonderin now if its ppl stealin them and drivin to wherever they take em! keep a look out anyway!
MUS26C - im at aston uni as well, its crap for crime! i had a gun pointed at me outside brannigans in our freshers week in 1st yr!


----------



## evia (Apr 30, 2003)

Thanks James for the post.

Hi Ben mate

No news on the car and no calls from police, they never do what they should do in this country, what a shame!

I will go for the R34 GTR when i sort everything out, hope i can deal with you and speak to you soon.

Cheers

Simon


----------

